# Baron Davis, Unhappy?



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

got this from the warriors board. 

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/56258/20081229/baron_would_welcome_return_to_warriors/


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i'd be unhappy too. he's in a ****ty situation. they have a talented roster and a decent gm. however the coach sucks also happens to be the gm so no chance of being fired soon


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

He probably is, but who honestly isn't in the entire organization? Maybe Fred Jones, but he has been on the roster for a little over 24 hours


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Like mentioned I am sure everyone is unhappy right now, the team sucks. In case of that article it seems like, to me at least, that two friends got together and were talking about the good times. It is a little concerning but until Baron says it himself I am not going to worry about it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> He probably is, but who honestly isn't in the entire organization?





> It is a little concerning but until Baron says it himself I am not going to worry about it.


Agreed with this.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clipperfyi30-2008dec30,0,5823572.story



> Davis denied that he is ready to bail off the listing 8-21 Clippers ship.
> 
> "No, I don't want out," he told The Times on Monday at practice. "I don't know what Stephen Jackson got from my conversation. That never came out of my mouth.
> 
> "I'm here. I'm here doing the same thing I did at Golden State. The first year I got to Golden State it was rough. It was a tough season. We were figuring each other out, figuring out the system. That transition year is always a tough year."





> "Obviously, in no way shape or form am I ready to jump ship.
> 
> "That's not why I came here. That's not why I committed to come here. I'm committed here to turn this thing around. I like the talent on this team, I like the promise.
> 
> "The team is going to get better. My job is to continue to get better and make this year as positive and productive as we possibly can."


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok Baron, now play like you want to win. Sure, your showing more leadership then 2 of our 3 previous stars[Elton/Maximus], but show some heart.


----------

